# Charlie goes to Candy Mountain



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Has the same artist done any others?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

We pull this off you tube every couple of months. Too funny. We usually call each other ccchhharrrlllieeeee for no apparant reason as well LOL. too funny its on here!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats 3 minutes and 47 seconds of my life, Ill never get back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I loved it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

sssshuuuunnnnn the non-believer.....ssuuuunnnnnnnnaaaahhhhh


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

any one here seen part 2 yet?you guys will like it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

man i havent seen that in a few years. there was this freshman trombone player i marched with and his name was charlie. we would yell cross the field all day at him lines from the video


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol,i knew a guy maned charlie,i would do the same thing


----------

